# Dell owner-Michael Dell uses Ubuntu Linux Feisty!



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2007)

> a link from the Dell site noting that Michael Dell is using Ubuntu Linux at home (7.04, Feisty Fawn) on a Precision M90 laptop loaded with Openoffice.org and Evolution. If one were betting on which distro Dell will eventually ship pre-installed, this factoid might be food for thought. Oh, and Micheal Dell's gaming system uses XP Media Center edition.



*linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/04/19/1220231.shtml
*www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/biographies/en/msd_computers?c=us&l=en&s=corp

So Dell is serious about Linux Desktop and they may be selecting Ubuntu as a matter of fact.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 19, 2007)

Michael Dell has a life, 3 state of the art laptops and 2 "superman" desktop PCs. I wish I were his relative


----------

